# moving sky 'other channels' to main menu



## seantheman (16 Jan 2010)

When i had sky installed most of the channels are where you'd expect them to be ie. RTE 101 BBC1 141 and so on. However i have to press the services button and then other channels to select utv, itv2 itv4 bbc3 etc. Is there any way to move these to main menu(all channels)?


----------



## jhegarty (16 Jan 2010)

No way to do it.


----------



## seantheman (17 Jan 2010)

Ok thanks. So everyone has to go through this rigmarole to choose utv?


----------



## Pearls22 (17 Jan 2010)

Im the same its a pain but no way of changing them.


----------



## zag (17 Jan 2010)

Unless you ditch Sky and get the same stuff for free.  Which is what I did - 1 year of Sky was enough for me to realise/confirm that I only watch the stuff that is free anyway.

z


----------



## virgo08 (4 Aug 2010)

*Utv*

Just got sky installed and dont appear to have UTV can you tell him how to go about installing it manually?


----------



## DB74 (4 Aug 2010)

Full details here

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055038749


----------



## gipimann (4 Aug 2010)

On a related topic....

My brother caught a bit of the Sky news technology program last night, and thought he heard that ITV was going to be added to the Irish Sky platform from the end of the month.  I had a look at the sky news website, and googled for information but all I could find was info relating to ITV's launch of their HD channels, which will be carried on Sky platform.

Did anyone else hear what was said, were they talking about the HD channels only, or is ITV finally being offered to Irish Sky customers as part of the regular channels?

Thanks!


----------

